# Pieces for Horn and Piano



## DeepR

This is quite a wonderful combination of instruments. I normally prefer solo piano but for this I make an exception. Very soothing.

Here are a few pieces I like. I prefer it when you can hear some (natural) reverb on the horn especially. Any others?

Reinhold Glière - Intermezzo 





Alexander Scriabin - Romance for Horn and Piano





Carl Reinecke - Notturno





Richard Strauss - Andante for Horn and Piano


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven and Hindemith (and I suspect others) wrote sonatas for horn and piano.


----------



## jegreenwood

I don't know either of this recordings

Beethoven Op. 17 Sonata for Horn and Piano.






Poulenc Elegie for Horn and Piano


----------



## Vasks

Dukas - Villanelle


----------



## MusicBear88

Dennis Brain and Dennis Matthews play the Beethoven Sonata for Horn and Piano, preceded by a two minute lecture/demonstration on how the horn part would have sounded in Beethoven's day.

Dennis Brain has the most fluid horn technique I've ever heard. His live Dukas Villanelle is one of the most astounding, even if he misses the final top C, it's there in spirit! The studio version has a correct last note, but misses the electricity.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli




----------



## Olias

I second the Paul Dukas - Villanelle (I played it on my university senior recital back when the Earth was cooling).

Also if you want to have a trio (horn, piano, and soprano voice) go for the Nocturnes by Arnold Cooke.


----------



## Pugg

Always been fond of this one:

Franz Joseph Strauss Nocturne op. 7

The piece is played by Esben Stig. He is 15 years old and have played the horn in 3,5 years
( recorded 2015)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann - Adagio and Allegro

Not necessarily the master at his most brilliant, if you ask me, but it still has some nice moments, especially in the Allegro.


----------



## silentio

DeepR said:


> This is quite a wonderful combination of instruments. I normally prefer solo piano but for this I make an exception. Very soothing.
> 
> Here are a few pieces I like. I prefer it when you can hear some (natural) reverb on the horn especially. Any others?
> 
> Reinhold Glière - Intermezzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Scriabin - Romance for Horn and Piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Reinecke - Notturno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Strauss - Andante for Horn and Piano


Thanks for sharing, the Romance for Horn and Piano is extremely exquisite.


----------



## Vaneyes

http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:For_horn,_piano


----------



## Tchaikov6

I just heard Saint-Saens's Romance for Horn and Piano, and I love it's melodic beauty and emotional depth. Fantastic piece!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Jean Francaix wrote a good example:


----------



## DeepR

silentio said:


> Thanks for sharing, the Romance for Horn and Piano is extremely exquisite.


I love it as well. Along with a few other early obscurities, it's the only "chamber music" Scriabin composed.


----------

